# Preview for slingshots to go on sale



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have finally got around to completing many slingshots after having given several away to family and friends. The colors are a hit. I love the naturals and have some ready but gravitated to making some with color. I wanted to have some color in my collection and it grew from there.

I am making these with the following features.

My main purpose for crafting the ones, the style of the colored ones, is to set them up with tubes (1745 or 2040) and a magnetized pouch of my design and manufacture, especially for BBs and 1/4 inch. I have had very positive feedback!!!! WAIT 'TIL YOU TRY ONE!

All the color slingshots and a few naturals are made from baltic birch plywood, a high cabinet grade plywood.

All in these photos typically have 5 coats of wood flooring urethane on them. This is a durable product as it is designed for abuse under foot.

They are designed with smooth edges to help get the most from your tubes or bands.

The prices will be no less than $30 US Dollars plus shipping ($5 in US) and I am not sure if the tubes with the magnetized pouch will be in that price.

THIS IS JUST A PREVIEW WITH THE INTENT OF FINDING THE INTEREST. I HAVE OTHERS I WILL POST PHOTOS OF LATER IN THE VENDOR SECTION. PHOTOS WILL SHOW MORE ACCURATELY THE COLOR AND NATURAL WOOD GRAIN.

RAY


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally got around to completing many slingshots after having given several away to family and friends. The colors are a hit. I love the naturals and have some ready but gravitated to making some with color. I wanted to have some color in my collection and it grew from there.
> 
> ...


Wow, they're excellent! I can see you making a lot of money mate, although you'll need it to fight in your upcoming law case against Fish.

JOKE


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

how long are these? they look kinda like fish's designs.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally got around to completing many slingshots after having given several away to family and friends. The colors are a hit. I love the naturals and have some ready but gravitated to making some with color. I wanted to have some color in my collection and it grew from there.
> 
> ...


Wow, they're excellent! I can see you making a lot of money mate, although you'll need it to fight in your upcoming law case against Fish.

JOKE








[/quote]

I know they are like Fish's, but it is the design that the tools I use make it easiest (least work, although it is still a lot) to make. It is a classic design. Not trying to step on toes.

My intentions were to set them up with tubes and the magnetized pouch to give away to introduce people to the fun we have and get them hooked. I guess that makes me a slingshot pusher. But then I had so many going I figured why not offer some to those who already enjoy them. I love working with my hands and making something really good!

This is not going to be a full time thing for me but those who do get one will be pleased.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorite colors are the dark green and the two teal's to the right of that dark green one.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the look of this design. I like the look of Fish's design. They are of course very similar to each other. But also similar to about five bazillion other slingshots that have been made over time. I'm not sure such a basic and straightforward pattern can be claimed as something unique by anyone.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They came out nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Ray, nice to see you posting again.







Dude, now I know why you've been so quiet over the past few months. You have been busy!! Wow. Those are very nice. I like them all, but especially the black one that looks like the one I tried out last April.
You got a lot of energy, my friend.
I feel tired just looking at all that work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hi Ray, nice to see you posting again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, someone who knows what it takes to do good work by hand. Thanks, Bill and others!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I might need one


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

they all look great... nice work..


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well here we go again, I dont think they are like fishs, and that design has been out for years and years it just a standed shape, it is a tried and tested shape, my son has never seen any slingshots on here and he dont have the internet, he made me a slingshot last week, it was his 1st cut out, and it was a clone of this shape. 
i can remeber about 30 year ago getting a wooden slingshot that shape,
So i say nice work and i hope you sell a load, love the colours. jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Rainbow of colors.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The only thing I see different in these slingshots from *some* of the patterns from the past is the "Over the Top" tip configuring. The over the top style was first done in Africa maybe 200 years ago. I shot an "Over the Top" as a Boy (60 = years ago). The grooved straight across the tip configuration of an "Over the Top" slingshot I saw first on a zip-zip slingshot and that was one of the very early on manufactured slingshots. That is what influenced the tip design on my classic in about 2000. The shape of my classic was formed by stress analysis though for a non-laminated hardwood board slingshot. I don't claim any exclusiveness to that design. The ergo has been around for years also. The Boler and several others had the idea. I made one in about 2000 myself, but there has been many up dates to the early ergonomics. However I still like the Boler as well as any. I wish you the best of luck in selling your slingshots. -- Tex


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Black is popular I made several in black and sold them no problem, I also made a couple in green they did not so sprayed them black and sold them also.Nice pocket shooters my favourites.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

The only coulor that you have left out is yellow.
but nice work.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like your slingshots too ! They are very well done and beautiful to boot.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

got one
an yes it is sweet the pouch is very cool indeed
(sorry no pic)
the pouch is like nothing i have ever seen
very light an literally grabs the b,b out of
your hand an centers it every time if you
didnt know what it was you wouldnt know what it was..
looks like a centering dot ,
very slick!
an the craftmanship is most excellent
it truly showes the love of the sport
this thing shredds with the light stuff
i had a blast whith it in the house about 20feet
an a small cardboard box 
some times the only time i can shoot is in the house
after work an when its dark out side so this
foots the bill for me way cool
an as for a copy i dont have a hunter yet...(sorry fish
but we all know who makes the real deal
an the band set up is one of akind an im
sure you would short change your self for
passing on one
an im sure RAY can do bands set for your
fave s,s
some of these bands on zdp>(T1 whith a pack of b,b an your
lost for hours)
great caty ray thanks


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, I was joking about the intellectual property thing!


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Look great! I've got to get me one if those! Will you post to the UK?


----------

